# Craftsman 26 hp 54" mower PTO problem



## rrspeed (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi,
My dad's tractor is having issues with the PTO swtich and the battery going dead.
When the engine is running and the PTO switch is engaged, the engine dies. I disconnected the electric clutch and with the engine running engaged the PTO switch and the engine still dies. I'm assuming that the issue isn't with the elctric clutch becasue I've isolated it from the harness. Is it possible the PTO swtich is bad? Also, does anyone know how many volts the battery should show with a voltmetere and the engine running? I'm trying to figure out why the battery keeps going dead. Dad is battling cancer and he really gets enjoyment out of mowing the lawn and now he's having these issues with the tractor. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Its a Craftsman 917.276905 model.
Thank you in advance


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Sounds like a safety switch issue. could be the seat safety switch. Maybe someone more knowlegable than me will chime in.


----------



## rrspeed (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi,
I checked the seat safety switch for continuity. It appears to be working correctly. I suspect the charging system may not be working but I don't know what the voltage should be at the battery with the engine running which would indicate whether or not the charging system is working.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

rrspeed said:


> Hi,
> I checked the seat safety switch for continuity. It appears to be working correctly. I suspect the charging system may not be working but I don't know what the voltage should be at the battery with the engine running which would indicate whether or not the charging system is working.



16 amps Dc @ 36 rpm. 28 volts Ac @ 3600 rpm with the regulator disconnected.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

13.4v to 13.8v.


----------



## rrspeed (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you, I'll check it out after dinner.
The battery that was in the tractor is stone dead. It wouldn't take a charge so I bought my Dad a new battery. I'll check the charging system once I get it fired back up.
Thanks again


----------



## rrspeed (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi,
Just put the new battery in a fired the tractor up and its not charging at all. Any suggestions?
Looks like I'm going to have to take the shroud off the motor to get at anything.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

rrspeed said:


> Hi,
> Just put the new battery in a fired the tractor up and its not charging at all. Any suggestions?
> Looks like I'm going to have to take the shroud off the motor to get at anything.




Check the yellow wires coming out the left side they should be right behind the oil filter they are to the stator/ alternator, and check the red wire which is the voltage regulator. One, or the other can keep it from charging. Also check all your connections hot, and ground to the battery, and ground on the frame.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Continuity through the seat switch grounds the kill wire preventing spark.
When the PTO is disengaged, the circuit is opened.
Disconnecting the seat switch results in the same condition, since it has a shorting connector.

To test the stator, disconnect the 2 YELLOW (maybe white?) wires coming FROM it.
At high engine speed, you should have 28 V*AC* minimum.


----------

